# Most Inexpensive Damascus Gyutos for Gifts?



## Culverin (Aug 25, 2016)

Hiya,
I've asked a similar question before and I think I have myself a decent shortlist in the $110-150 USD range.

But somehow I find myself being invited to weddings for people I'm not nearly as close with.

I could see myself spending approx $70-90 USD tops.
Is there anything that beats out the Sakai Takayuki 210mm?

Criteria:

Gyuto
210mm
Stainless (or at least semi-stainless)
Patterned (damascus clad very much preferred, though I would reluctantly settle for hammered or Nashiji)


thanks guys!!!!

(If anybody's got something used, I'm open to the idea. Feel free to spam post it here too).


----------



## gic (Aug 26, 2016)

Tojiro DP damascus? The 210 is $100 at cutlery and more...


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 26, 2016)

Go with one from Pakistan: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5450-Zombie-Buschef-Knife

:doublethumbsup:


----------

